# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Primeiro marinho

## Pedro Duarte

Boas

   Tenho na mente o meu primeiro aquário com o seguinte setup;

-aqua 120*50*60 altura em construção numa vidreira
-sump 100*30*40
-escumador Bubble-Magus NAC 7 ou Bubble-Magus NAC 9 ou Custom Reef Extreme Cone 150 
-iluminação é onde reside um problema ou é uma DIY led que não faço a mínima ideia por enquanto  :SbSourire:  mas vou fazer um post relacionado com isso ou compro uma t5 6*54 so não sei qual mas estou inclinado para ReefSET LM 1206 - 6 x 54 Watts acho que é made in Portugal mais ao menos.
-bomba de reposição Eheim Compact+ 3000 que já tenho
-bomba circulação estava a pensar usar Sicce Voyager Stream Pump 3 pois comprar uma Vortech de 400 para estar a 50% acho desperdício de dinheiro e a austeridade não o permite. mas também queria uma Tunze Nanostream 6045.
- mais uma bomba de 200l\h ou menos para UV que só será ligado cerca de 4 horas diárias e posteriormente em caso de urgência e na inclusão de novos residentes.
-para osmose estava a pensar em adquirir um no Leroy Merlin pois se o nome é o mesmo tem 3 estágios e custa 50 para que gastar 150 noutro lugar. ou então http://www.aqua-station.com/index.ph...mart&Itemid=56 sempre com um pré filtro de 2 estágios carvão e uma areia que tinha aqui numa cisterna.

   Estou aberto a criticas sugestões e reclamações e a perguntas também.

----------

